# Alto Aced It, AKA Angel, VERY pic heavy



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My gosh she is adorable!!!! She is going to be such a looker when she is older! :] Congrats on her and I love her name btw :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squeeeeeee!!!! It's about time we got more pictures!!

She is absolutely darling.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect! Was she worth the wait?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg but you DO do babies right over there!! She's fabulous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's completely and undeniable adorable!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SUJ, this is completely off topic but I've been trying to figure out what the picture says in your signature line. It's too small to read. Would you mind cluing me in?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful baby Golden! Her momma is one of my favorites on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

What a beautiful baby! Love the pics. I must say though now that I don't have Ace's foaling thread to check hundreds of times a day, I'm at a loss to do with my time


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is adorable! Congrats on such a gorgeous, healthy baby!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Wow!! I'm not an expert on conformation in general, let alone foal conformation, but is she built really stocky and thick? Looks like she got quite a few of those haffie genes, eh? She's beautiful!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY!!! gorgeous little filly.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

She is too cute! I can't wait to see pictures of her growing up!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah! She's adorable! I can't wait to see her when she's older.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> SUJ, this is completely off topic but I've been trying to figure out what the picture says in your signature line. It's too small to read. Would you mind cluing me in?


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, she is SUCH a looker! & looks like she's gonna have a mischievous side  
Congratulations, she's beautiful & I think your gonna have a BLAST with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, thank you SUJ . That's hilarious :rofl:.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

She is totally adorable.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow long legs! Lol


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I love her! She's stunning already.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my GOSH.

So cute! Gimme!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's adorable!! Man, if she goes missing, don't bother checking Oregon. 


What color do you think she'll end up being? Bay?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sabowin said:


> Wow!! I'm not an expert on conformation in general, let alone foal conformation, but is she built really stocky and thick? Looks like she got quite a few of those haffie genes, eh? She's beautiful!


 I can see how she looks stocky, but when you are used to new borns that look like this










and this










then she looks long legged and fine to me:lol::lol:


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Well, like I said, I'm no expert. She's ridiculously cute any way you slice it.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What a cutie Golden. She has legs. I should get ahold of Z Z Top!! Make a video. Lol. Have fun with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's darling! So glad your wait is over. Looking forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GH she is adorable!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She's glorious, GH!

Alto might not have been your first choice, but he's done a **** fine job!

I love her!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

congrats again!
what a pretty girl she is! can't wait to see more pictures of her and watch her grow up


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww she is so cute! I just want to squeeze her!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

i am totally in love with Angel! I love the way she's built, her face, her eyes...everything!! She is absolutely perfect, gorgeous and adorable! Well-worth the wait, in my opinion. ;-)


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wow. What a gorgeous baby. She is going to be all kinds of beautiful when she grows up and into those legs. Wow.

Alto, Ace... you done good.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I love this Angel!! Congrats GH, Ace, and Alto. So glad that the wait is FINALLY over!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I NEED her! She is just absolutely adorable!


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

> Wow long legs! Lol


I read somewhere that a newborns legs are almost as long as a full-grown horse....Ah yes, here it is, from Wiki:



> Foals are born after a gestation period of approximately 11 months. Birth takes place quickly, consistent with the status of a horse as a prey animal, and more often at night than during the day. Foals are born with an ability to quickly escape from predators; normally a foal will stand up and nurse within the first hour after it is born, can trot and canter within hours, and most can gallop by the next day. A newborn foal's legs are almost as long (90%) as those of an adult horse.


Angel is a darling! Keep those pix coming.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> i am totally in love with Angel! I love the way she's built, her face, her eyes...everything!! She is absolutely perfect, gorgeous and adorable! Well-worth the wait, in my opinion. ;-)


I could be a little biased, but I totally agree with you


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwh! She's SUCH a cute babe! LOVE HER!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww I love little Angel, she's just precious!!


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

How adorable! She's gonna be quite the stunner!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Shoot, I can't see the pictures. They come up as little red boxes


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Angel is GORGEOUS! I love her face and her eyes. She is seriously an angel . The wait was worth it! I can't wait to see how big this thread gets....


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

cuteness...overload...can't...take it! 

squee!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to say as well, what a complete joy it is to have a mare with so much common sense as Ace, she is attentive and protective, but not overly so. Such a change from Bert, who you can't get near, and the Haffys who have all been a little cagey.

Angel has been trying out her cantering skills today, and made a good job of it, had her first leading lesson, and showed that she has a temper. She was trying to nurse while Ace was eating her supper, couldn't find a teat, so first started to kick out, and when that didn't help, was trying to buck:lol::lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute baby.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

So Cute! I can't wait to see how she grows up. Compared to my brother's RMH filly she is VERY stocky! LOL You can tell Ace held her in there for a while, she looks SOOOO healthy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She is such a beautiful filly... She looks like a little fireball


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

She is absoultely gorgeous and I'm sure the twinkle in yours and her momma's eyes!


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

lol I actually :clap: and did a :happydance: When I saw Ace had foaled a filly! Angel is such a perfect name for her  I hope she becomes everything you ever dreamed she would be, and lives a happy and healthy life


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

<3 her already


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*Angel is one week old today*

Angel is week old, and looking prettier than ever, but then I'm possibly a little biased, Ace looks like a popped balloon now :lol:























































and moving







I know she is pretty and all that, I love her head and her shoulder, her neck not so much, her front legs still look goofy to me, I'm hoping that they will straighten some more yet. I would welcome any constructive feedback on what you see


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I see that she has a very nice walk for a foal! . I'm sure her front legs will straighten up a bunch I mean she is only a week old! I have seen a lot of foals very funny with their legs but it usually gets better around 6 months.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwwwww......:hug:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

She is adorable! Her legs should straighten out, iv'e seen FAR warse legs!
She is muscular, has great bone to her, her back is nice and short, but her neck looks a bit short, but that could be because she holds it so high in the air. She is all around looovely and looks like a little firecracker and I would be proud to own her 

I can't wait to see what color she turns out lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I think her legs will straigten out just fine. In fact they aren't nearly as bad as one of the foals I saw who looked like it would never be compltely straight, he now has pretty straight legs :]


----------



## amynjay (Mar 28, 2011)

Angel is just the cuttest filly I have seen in a long time. Love her face.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: I think she is even cuter in the flesh, she just has so much personality on a little package!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry one second about her legs GH. She's a darling little mover and I could just kiss her little face!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I LOVE her little black foot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She has the cutest little head. She's still such a baby and has plenty of time to grow into that Haflinger neck and slinky legs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know she has plenty of growibg time, I hope she uses the time well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I love the little black foot too! I'm EXTREMELY curious how her coat turns out.


At what age do they usually reach final color?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it's time for us to get new pics! :-D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:wink: You got it!!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-little-angel-two-weeks-old-98891/


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I watched the vid of her again, looove her movement, I think you have a nice dressage prospect there GH! nice suspension on one so young, she looks REAAALLLY good and her adorable wee face is the icing on the cake =) I would buy her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so glad she finally got her & you got some pics posted! Love her barn name & registerd name~she is just adorable,but you already know that! Congratulations & good luck w/her~she already has quite a fan club-we all just love her!


----------

